# EZ Clips on trotline?



## 1RatBastard (Jul 3, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has used the EZ Clips for trotlines. Do you like them? Do they rust? How much weight can they support? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2013)

What are they?


----------



## 1RatBastard (Jul 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321094#p321094 said:


> Captain Ahab » 03 Jul 2013, 12:28[/url]"]What are they?



https://www.memphisnet.net/product/6011/trot_winders

I'd like to be able to store my lines without the hooks to make it safer for my son and I to set the lines and remove the fish. With these, it seems you could set the line, bait all the hooks, then individually attach the hook/clip to the swivels as you draw your line taut. When you have a fish on, you could remove the hook/clip assembly from the swivel so that you're not fighting the whole mainline in the process.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2013)

Never heard of them.


What type of boat are you running? Thanks for posting


Oh yeah, please fill out your profile with a location - makes answering the questions easier


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 3, 2013)

They will slide up and down your mainline unless you put something on either side of them to stop it.

We use something similar (has a more positive lock and will still slide) made for trotlines to longline diver decoys for duck hunting.


----------



## 1RatBastard (Jul 3, 2013)

I would still run a swivel between knots to keep the droppers from sliding. I was just considering tying the dropper to this and clipping it to the swivel.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 3, 2013)

Those serve as a sort of swivel. Just clip them over the main line.


----------

